# صناعة الصابون من زيت الزيتون (ط- عملية و صحية)



## محمدجاسم العامري (8 أكتوبر 2009)

_صناعة الصابون من زيت الزيتون ._​_1- المكونات - 1كغ من زيت الزيتون ._
_2-ماء عادي 1كغ ._
_3- هيدروكسيدات الصوديوم 170غ ._
_4- ملون حسب الطلب ان اردت التلوين ._
_5- معطر حسب الطلب ايضا ._
_6- ملح طعام ._
_*-طريقة التصنيع ._
_1- ناخذ الماء و نقسمه الى قسمين متساوين ._
_القسم الاول نضيفه الى الزيت و ونضعه في اناء من الحديد او الكروم _
_ثم نضعه على نار هادئة ._
_2- نحل هيدروكسيدات الصوديوم في القسم الثاني من الماء في اناءبلاستيكي _
_3- حين يبدا الزيت المضاف له الماء بلغليان نضيف بلتدريج الماء المحلول _
_فيه الهدروكسيدات قليلا قليلا مع التحريك باداة خشبية حتى نستهلك الماء كله _
_وبعد نصف ساعة تقريبا نلاحظ بان الطبخة نضجة وتشكل الصابون في الاعلى _
_فوق الماء . ثم نضيف الملون و المعطر ان اردنا ذلك ونقش الصابون بملعقة _
_من فوق الماء ونضعه بقوالب و اشكال خشبية مفتوحة من الاعلى والاسفل اي _
_نضعها فوق ورق جرائد على الارض - و اليوم الثاني نقطعها الواح ونتركها _
_ايام حتى تتجفف فتكون جاهذة للاستعمال وهي من اجود انواع الصابون_


----------



## علي العزاوي (8 أكتوبر 2009)

بوركت على هذه السلاسة والبساطة في الطرح تحياتي


----------



## a-cad (8 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخي لكن ماهو عيار هيدروكسيدات الصوديم وما هو نوع المعطر والملون هذه الطريقة يكون الصابون هو مزيل للروائح و الملونات 0 هذه المشاركة منقولة حرفيا من موقع بيوتات الكمياء التعليمة قسم الكمياء والمشاريع الكميائية للاستاذ cad وشكرا 0


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (9 أكتوبر 2009)

علي العزاوي قال:


> بوركت على هذه السلاسة والبساطة في الطرح تحياتي


مشكور اخي على المرور ............


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (9 أكتوبر 2009)

a-cad قال:


> مشكور اخي لكن ماهو عيار هيدروكسيدات الصوديم وما هو نوع المعطر والملون هذه الطريقة يكون الصابون هو مزيل للروائح و الملونات 0 هذه المشاركة منقولة حرفيا من موقع بيوتات الكمياء التعليمة قسم الكمياء والمشاريع الكميائية للاستاذ cad وشكرا 0


مشكور اخي على المرور والنسبه الكوستك صودا هي 40% والموضوع صحيح منقول وانا اشكرك على الملاحظه


----------



## يوسف الغريب (9 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور جدا استاذ محمد جاسم على هذة التركيبة أين كانت منقولة او مجربة لان الذى ينقل شيى الهدفالاساسى هو الافادة للجميع


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (9 أكتوبر 2009)

يوسف الغريب قال:


> مشكور جدا استاذ محمد جاسم على هذة التركيبة أين كانت منقولة او مجربة لان الذى ينقل شيى الهدفالاساسى هو الافادة للجميع


 السلام عليكم 
هذه الطريقه هي نفس الطريقه القديمه التي نستعملها في مدننا في الموصل حيث التركيز الكوستك صودا 40%والاوزان ذاتها ونفسها منقوله على موقع البيوت الكيمياويه .
ومشكور جدا"على المرور


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (10 أكتوبر 2009)

لك منى كل تقدير واحترام على اهتمامك المتواصل والدؤوب على نفع المنتدى بالمعلومات القيمه
جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## noor_2002 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مالك محسن مختار قال:


> لك منى كل تقدير واحترام على اهتمامك المتواصل والدؤوب على نفع المنتدى بالمعلومات القيمه
> جزاك الله عنا خيرا


كيف اضيف الرد


----------



## noor_2002 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اشكركم اولا اني مستجده على الملتقى .
الطريقه يعمل بها الصابون في العراق مشابه الى هذه الطريقه


----------



## mr.doha (10 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اخى الكريم 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (11 أكتوبر 2009)

اللف شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (11 أكتوبر 2009)

mr.doha قال:


> شكرا اخى الكريم
> 
> بارك الله فيك


 مشكور جدا"على المرور الطيب يا طيب


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (11 أكتوبر 2009)

حبيشى بنى سويف قال:


> اللف شكرااااااااااااااااا


 
مشكور جدا"على المرور الطيب يا طيب


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (11 أكتوبر 2009)

noor_2002 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكركم اولا اني مستجده على الملتقى .
> الطريقه يعمل بها الصابون في العراق مشابه الى هذه الطريقه


 
مشكور جدا"على المرور الطيب يا طيب


----------



## الامازيغي (16 أكتوبر 2009)

محمدجاسم العامري قال:


> _صناعة الصابون من زيت الزيتون ._​_1- المكونات - 1كغ من زيت الزيتون ._
> _2-ماء عادي 1كغ ._
> _3- هيدروكسيدات الصوديوم 170غ ._
> _4- ملون حسب الطلب ان اردت التلوين ._
> ...





السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

اشكرك على هدا الموضوع الشيق
اود ان اسؤلك هل هل الصابون مثل ما يصنع في سوريا و يسمى صابون حلب?


----------



## يوسف الغريب (16 أكتوبر 2009)

لاهل الخبرة هل يمكن استبدال زيت الزيتون بزيت نخيل فى هذة الطريقة


----------



## محمدالرسام (16 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل والشيق وان شاء الله سوف احاول تجربة عمل الصابون كمافى الوصفة المذكورة بعد ان اوفر المواد وهية متوفرة بالسوق المحلية


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (18 أكتوبر 2009)

الامازيغي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اشكرك على هدا الموضوع الشيق
> اود ان اسؤلك هل هل الصابون مثل ما يصنع في سوريا و يسمى صابون حلب?


مشكور على المرور ونفس الطريقه او يسمى عندنا في العراق صابون الرقى نسبه الى مدينه رقى السوريه


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (18 أكتوبر 2009)

يوسف الغريب قال:


> لاهل الخبرة هل يمكن استبدال زيت الزيتون بزيت نخيل فى هذة الطريقة


 مشكور على المرور لكن الاستبدال لا اعرف لانها طريقه قديمه ولكن جرب واعطنا ملاحظتك


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (18 أكتوبر 2009)

محمدالرسام قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الجميل والشيق وان شاء الله سوف احاول تجربة عمل الصابون كمافى الوصفة المذكورة بعد ان اوفر المواد وهية متوفرة بالسوق المحلية


_ مشكور جدا"على المرور الطيب يا طيب:6:_​


----------



## elwakidi (16 مايو 2010)

thanks


----------



## shadisawalha (16 مايو 2010)

كيف تم حساب ان 170غم تشكل 40% من الخلطه يرجى مراجعة ذلك


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (17 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية اخ جاسم


----------



## اثيرالعرب (9 مارس 2011)

سلمت الجهود المبذولة الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## علاء الحمصانى (19 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر على الوصفة


----------



## nokiarody (28 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور والف شكر على جودك


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (2 مارس 2012)

elwakidi قال:


> thanks


 
_مشكور جدا"على المرور الطيب يا طيب:6:_​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (2 مارس 2012)

abdulaziz_8120 قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية اخ جاسم


 
_مشكور جدا"على المرور الطيب يا طيب:6:_​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (2 مارس 2012)

علاء الحمصانى قال:


> الف شكر على الوصفة


 
_مشكور جدا"على المرور الطيب يا طيب:6:_​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (2 مارس 2012)

nokiarody قال:


> مشكور والف شكر على جودك


 
_مشكور جدا"على المرور الطيب يا طيب:6:_​


----------



## matrix2022 (4 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى محمد ولكن الملح كيف يضاف ؟؟؟


----------



## عاشق الانبار (4 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا لك 

راح اجربها واجيب لكم نموذج منها


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (26 أبريل 2012)

عاشق الانبار قال:


> بارك الله فيك وشكرا لك
> 
> راح اجربها واجيب لكم نموذج منها



_*مشكور جدا"على المرور *_​


----------



## wks316 (19 أغسطس 2012)

بروكت وجزيت خيرا


----------

